# Morningstar



## babydean78 (3 mo ago)

Hi I'm new to all this, I'm s mom of four amazing grown kids. I'm dating a man who has 2 younger children. I guess I'm here just to be able to talk and maybe get some advice about somethings


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

babydean78 said:


> Hi I'm new to all this, I'm s mom of four amazing grown kids. I'm dating a man who has 2 younger children. I guess I'm here just to be able to talk and maybe get some advice about somethings


Welcome to TAM!
I see that you’ve started a thread already, I hope you find the support you need here. TAM is full of good-hearted people with a boatload of experiences.

Best of luck to you!









Why does he masterbate


So I am a big over thinker and son insecure women I am mature enough to admit this so when he told me he master a yes I got worried. First let me say when we first got together we had sex three or four times a day he couldn't keep his hands off me here we are 6 months later and I went have sex...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

